# Message to Turnera



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the book recommendation about angry and controlling men. I can't find that exact book but I found another one with similar subject matter.

Because of your posts, today I realized how I was being manipulated and emotionally abused. I am a strong woman, I don't put up with anything from anyone ... except my stbxh. Your posts really got me thinking and realizing what a doormat I have been over the past 19 years. I am stunned that I allowed this to happen. No more! I am woman hear me roar!

Thanks Turnera!!


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I found the book on Google books. Trying to buy but keep having problems with my credit card. I am being patient though because I really want to read it. I think this may really help me to move on.

I am still stunned that I was actually abused. I didn't see it at all. Now I know why many of my friends didn't like him, and called him rough. Wow, what a breakthrough!

I danced to his tune all of these years. If he was in a bad mood, I'd go out of my way to make him feel better, at my expense. Even to the point of being in a bad mood too, because I thought that would show my love. I gave up my friends, my sense of humour because he didn't approve. 

Now I get to have the fun of rediscovering myself without worrying about anyone's approval!


----------

